# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern, Adafruit Industries, New York, USA

## Airicist

Adafruit Industries

Becky Stern

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/16/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Oct 16, 2013




Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/23/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Oct 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/30/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Oct 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/06/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/13/2013 - LIVE (special guest Ladyada)

Streamed live on Nov 13, 2013




> SHOW LINKS BELOW! Join Becky Stern (this week Ladyada) and friends every week as we delve into the wonderful world of wearables, live on YouTube. We'll answer your questions, announce a discount code for the Adafruit store, and explore wearable components, techniques, special materials, and projects you can build at home! Ask your wearables questions in the comments, and if your question is featured, you'll be entered to win the show giveaway.

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/20/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/27/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 27, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/04/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Dec 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics Holiday Gift Guide 2013

Published on Dec 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/11/2013 - LIVE

Streamed live on Dec 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/18/2013

Streamed live on Dec 18, 2013

----------


## Airicist

2013 Wearable Electronics Favorites

Published on Dec 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

All About Electroluminescent Materials - EL Wire, EL Tape, EL Panel!

Published on Dec 31, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 01/08/2014

Streamed live on Jan 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 01/15/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jan 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Washing Wearable Electronics 

Published on Jan 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 01/22/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Jan 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 01/29/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Jan 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 02/05/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Feb 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 02/12/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Feb 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 02/19/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Feb 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Battery Powering Your Wearable Electronics

Published on Feb 26, 2014




> Becky Stern gives you tips for choosing the perfect battery solution for your wearable electronics projects.

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 03/05/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 03/12/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 03/19/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 04/02/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/16/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on Apr 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/23/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/30/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 5/14/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on May 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 5/21/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on May 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/11/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Jun 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/18/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jun 18, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/25/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/2/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Jul 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/9/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jul 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MAKE Wearables Week Interview with Becky Stern 

Published on Jul 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/16/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Jul 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/23/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Jul 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/30/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Jul 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/6/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Aug 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/13/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Aug 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/20/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Aug 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/27/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Aug 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/10/2014 - LIVE

Streamed live on Sep 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/17/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Sep 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/8/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Oct 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/15/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Oct 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/22/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Oct 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/29/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Oct 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/5/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Nov 5, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/12/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Nov 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/19/2014 - LIVE 

 Streamed live on Nov 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/26/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Nov 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/3/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Dec 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern

Streamed live on Dec 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/17/2014 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Dec 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

2014 Wearable Electronics Favorites

Published on Dec 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/7/2016 - LIVE 

Published on Jan 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern

Streamed live on Jan 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/28/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Jan 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 2/4/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Feb 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 2/25/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Feb 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 3/4/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 3/11/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 3/25/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Mar 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/1/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/8/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/15/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/22/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Apr 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 4/29/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on Apr 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 5/6/2015 - LIVE 

Streamed live on May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 5/13/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on May 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 5/27/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on May 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/3/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jun 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/10/2015 - LIVE

Started on Jun 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/17/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jun 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 6/24/2015 - LIVE

Started on Jun 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin Guest Hosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/1/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts! Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/8/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jul 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 7/29/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jul 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/5/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Aug 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/12/2015 - LIVE

Started on Aug 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/19/2015 - LIVE

Started on Aug 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 8/26/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Aug 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/2/2015 - LIVE

Started on Sep 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/9/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Sep 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/16/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Sep 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/23/2015 - LIVE

Started on Sep 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 9/30/2015 - LIVE

Started on Sep 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/7/2015 - LIVE

Started on Oct 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/14/2015 - LIVE

Started on Oct 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/21/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Oct 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 10/28/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Oct 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/4/2015 - LIVE

Started on Nov 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess Cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/11/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/18/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Nov 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 11/25/2015 - LIVE

Started on Nov 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/2/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Dec 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/9/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live on Dec 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/16/2015 - LIVE

Streamed live 12/16/2015

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 12/23/2015 - LIVE

Streamed 12/23/2015

----------


## Airicist

Jess cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/6/2015 - LIVE

Streamed Jan 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Leslie cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/13/2015 - LIVE

Streamed Jan 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Kate Hartman cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/20/2016 - LIVE

Streamed live 1/20/2016

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 1/27/2016 - LIVE

Streamed live on Jan 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Collin cohosts Wearable Electronics with Becky Stern 2/3/2016 - LIVE

Streamed live on Feb 03, 2016

----------

